# Cowgirls V Lions



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

@woodtickgreg Greg let's make a friendly wager on the game. I've made 3 or 4 sports bets on the site never lost one either. Wanna break my monopoly?

If I win the bet you gotta send me something if you win I gotta send you something. I'm talking the Lions. P.S. My Lions are whipping your Cowboy's ass right now 17 - 7.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2015)

Sumwun gots a gambling problem?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

Hmmmmmm not one sided is it


----------



## SENC (Jan 4, 2015)

Everyone's a winner when the cowgirls lose.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

Go Lions!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

Damn da Girls just scored my bet may have been premature.


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2015)

Sumwun suffers from premature wagering

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't count them out just yet @Kevin; it's a 6 point game!


----------



## SENC (Jan 4, 2015)

Between the refs and Lions stupidity, the girls might pull this out yet! Hopefully this is just twisting the knife in Jerry's gut.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

Boo yow. Go cowboys. Actually I just hate that suh clown so I have to root for dallas

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

Damn Cowgirls. Made me lose my first bet on WB. 



Now we have to face The Pack IN GREEN BAY!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

Greg you have a box of goodies coming my friend maybe a video of this game. 

I can't match the wonderful gifts @Brink sent but I will try. 

Greg you made a smart bet my friend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

@Tclem , I totally agree! He should have been banned long ago. I don't care how good a player he is, I would not have anybody that acted the ass like that working for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2015)

Go Hawks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Go Hawks!!!!!!!!!



You like the Atlanta Hawks? They don't even play football.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You like the Atlanta Hawks? They don't even play football.



Sorry I live in Washington- SEAHAWKs................. Up here we all know who the Zags and the hawks are.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry I live in Washington- SEAHAWKs................. Up here we all know who the Zags and the hawks are.


Yankees.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yankees.


No, they're in NY, Tony. That is a bit east of Washington, if you want to look for it on a map.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

The New York Seattle Barf Hawks I would bet against them any day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jmurray (Jan 4, 2015)

Had to watch my Steelers choke, then I have to watch Tony Romo win a playoff game

Bah humbug, football seasons over

@Tclem to clarify , not the same stealers Yinz got down there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

SENC said:


> No, they're in NY, Tony. That is a bit east of Washington, if you want to look for it on a map.


No that's the mets and giants


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Had to watch my Steelers choke



That was hard to watch. The Ravens are a bigger bunch of hoodrats than the Lions are.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 4, 2015)

I haven't been on line all day or even had my tv on. Been a little busy today. So the lions lost? That's my boys, lol. They are leaps and bounds better than just a couple of years ago when they didn't even win on game. A perfect 0 and 16 season, lol. Well I guess this was the best bet I never made

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats Greg your Cowboys are just too damned tough for us Lions fans. I wish you would let us have Tony Romo he ain't half bad. Oh well a deal is a deal you got a box of something coming . . . . .


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Damn Cowgirls. Made me lose my first bet on WB.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have to face The Pack IN GREEN BAY!!!!!


Haha! It is gonna be a icebowl up here this weekend. High temp on wed is sposed to be 0 or below. Not sure of game time temps but it is a late game so better wear your tights under your skirts to keep warm!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry I live in Washington- SEAHAWKs................. Up here we all know who the Zags and the hawks are.


Where is the boo hiss icon? After we win next week it is likely we will have to travel up that way

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Where is the boo hiss icon? After we win next week it is likely we will have to travel up that way



R ya skeered!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> R ya skeered!!!!!


I'd be lying if I said no, so I will say just a little . You guys have had our number for the last few years so we will see how our QB is feeling after this upcoming game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I'd be lying if I said no, so I will say just a little . You guys have had our number for the last few years so we will see how our QB is feeling after this upcoming game.


I have not watched a football game since 2002 - but it is nice that the hawks finally won the big one. Watched the first super bowls- Green bay was No. 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 5, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yankees.



Eskimos


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Damn Cowgirls. Made me lose my first bet on WB.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have to face The Pack IN GREEN BAY!!!!!


 
GO PACK!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 5, 2015)

Football is still going on???? With the Vikings here we usually figure the season is over after the third game.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------

